# How to enhance colour of textured wall tiles



## HeidiT (Feb 25, 2012)

We have just tiled our bathroom wall and floor with lovely textured (i.e. rough) porcelain tiles. Is there anything that can be "wiped" over them maybe (i.e. an oil etc) which would really bring out the true colour of these tiles. We have grouted and washed them a few times but they still look a little pale. When the water goes on them the real colour comes through and they look beautiful.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A clear tile sealer. It comes 3, differant glosses.


----------

